# Abbott Laboratories... anyone?



## motley2thebone (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay, I am a termite inspector and get to crawl around under houses all day.  We have a historic district here in Pensacola, FL called EAST HILL.  I found a bottle today, under an East Hill home (old old home) and need some info.

 I have included links to the pictures.  The bottle is 10" tall and 4" wide.  It's amber in color and the seams go through the lip.  The bottom says ABBOT LABORATORIES, MADE IN USA.  There is a 7 and a 0 on either side of the embossed emblem of a diamond with a circle, and the letter I in the center.

 Any info would be much appreciated!

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/Motley2thebone/bottle21.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/Motley2thebone/bottle2.jpg


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 16, 2007)

Capsoda is your man.  He can provide lots of help.  Your is a chenical bottle.  Most of em were brown.  As to age maybe 1950's give or take.  Welcome to the forum tons of great folks here and ....simply put....they love to see bottles.  Once again welcome and find us some more glass.  Its a great hobby.
 Madpaddla


----------



## capsoda (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Lorrie, Welcome to the forum. The mark on the bottom of your bottle is for Owens-Illinois Glass Company, Toledo, OH. It was used from 1930 until 1957. The thread design on your bottle would date it to the 1930s.

 Here is a link to their history and present status of the company.

 Becareful up around East Hill. The folks up there think everything is worth millions and everyone is after buried treasure on their property. Some can get nasty and others don't care. It gets worse the closer you get to down town.


----------

